
GitHub: Introducing Profile activity overview [beta] - guessmyname
https://help.github.com/articles/showing-an-overview-of-your-activity-on-your-profile/
======
guessmyname
Also mentioned in the GitHub Changelog website [1]

[1] [https://blog.github.com/changelog/2018-08-24-profile-
activit...](https://blog.github.com/changelog/2018-08-24-profile-activity-
overview/)

------
ianwalter
This is cool. I miss when GitHub used to automatically list the open source
projects I contributed to without having to pin them manually.

